# Rice stick noodles & Bean threads



## blissful (Nov 8, 2010)

We bought some rice stick noodles and some bean threads.
I have never made anything with either of them.
What can I make from them? Are they very different? Are they like pasta in that when they are done, and you leave them in broth or liquid, they get mushy?

I have poultry, red meat, fish, one little pack of scallops, sardines, potted ham and about 10 or so fresh veggies/fruits-mushrooms, green peppers, broccoli, cauliflower, cabbage, onions, carrots, avocado, squash, apples, tomatoes, lemons, garlic, potatoes, and some canned, pickled and frozen veggies too. I picked up some pork veggie chinese dumplings--maybe those would go with one of the noodle types? I have herbs/spices--many (not all), condiments--many (not all), milk products--many (I live in dairyland), thickeners-many. 

Ideas? Do you like one type of noodle over the other?


----------



## kadesma (Nov 8, 2010)

Bean threads are veggie like and are nice in stir fry veggies, rice sticks are pasta like and I like them cooked and with sesame seeds added after toasting and either soy sauce or dark sesame oil
kadesma


----------



## 4meandthem (Nov 8, 2010)

I use bean threads for pho' or any asian style soups.

The rice sticks I use in fried noodle dishes or chow mein like dishes.Soy,Sesame,Scallions,Egg,Shallot,Meats all pair nicely.


On edit:The bean threads make a Korean dish called Jap Chae that is like
Korean Mongolian Beef.Yummm.


----------



## babetoo (Nov 8, 2010)

i cooked some rice noodles for a stir fry. must have done something wrong, tasted very starchy to me.


----------



## Alix (Nov 8, 2010)

Are bean threads the same as bean sprouts? If so - YUM! I like them tossed in last to the stir fry, or raw in a pita pocket with my other veggies and meat. I've never used rice noodles myself, but my sister uses them to make salad rolls. They don't APPEAR to suck up as much liquid as regular pasta, but I haven't put that to the test. Bean sprouts don't suck liquid up at all.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 9, 2010)

Singapore Vermicelli is a big favorite of mine


----------



## blissful (Nov 9, 2010)

Wow, this is looking complicated in the sense, that I need to pick up more ingredients. 
I read about pho for a couple hours today, I need some green onions and I'm out of ginger until my crop comes in, and I need a lime. Then I started some adzuki bean sprouts--that will take 3 days or so. From what I read, making the broth for the pho is what is most important and takes the longest time.

I didn't know there were choices for thicknesses of rice stick noodles, mine are very fine. Some recipes say to soak them in water but never actually to cook them--so I just don't know anything much about them, to cook or not to cook?

(in the mean time, we are having beans/rice/tortillas/salsa/cheese in some combination for dinner tonight)

Bean threads are not like bean sprouts, the package calls them 'Vermicelles de lungkow'.
Thank you for all the replies but I need more help!  Even if you don't have a recipe, you can tell me about how you've had these foods and what was with them, and how they tasted?


----------



## 4meandthem (Nov 9, 2010)

blissful said:


> Wow, this is looking complicated in the sense, that I need to pick up more ingredients.
> I read about pho for a couple hours today, I need some green onions and I'm out of ginger until my crop comes in, and I need a lime. Then I started some adzuki bean sprouts--that will take 3 days or so. From what I read, making the broth for the pho is what is most important and takes the longest time.
> 
> I didn't know there were choices for thicknesses of rice stick noodles, mine are very fine. Some recipes say to soak them in water but never actually to cook them--so I just don't know anything much about them, to cook or not to cook?
> ...


 
The broth is the pride of Vietnamese Pho cooks but I don't put that much effort in mine.I will use any leftover broth or stock I have and add some canned broth if needed.Still good.

Asian markets will carry thai basil and some of the other greens to make it more authentic.You can put just about anything in it though.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 9, 2010)

Alix said:


> Are bean threads the same as bean sprouts?


 
No bean threads are noodles, not vegetables.  VERY thin.  Also called cellophane noodles.  Usually made from mung bean starch


http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...a=X&ei=7XnZTKWgHMP38AaX36z6CA&ved=0CCYQ9QEwBA


Rice stick noodles are made with rice flour.  There are many varieties.

http://www.foodsubs.com/NoodlesRice.html


----------



## spork (Nov 9, 2010)

Mung bean noodles are forgiving, you can cook them as briefly or as long as you like.  They have a gelatinous crunch to them.

Rice flour noodles are different, very starchy.  The thinnest of them, say _so-men_, are boiled for two minutes no more and immediately shocked in an ice bath.  If you boil it much more, you'll have a foamy mess on your stove top and a thick goop in your pot.

I prefer cooking them, but both can be re-hydrated with hot water, and added to your dish at the end.


----------



## blissful (Nov 10, 2010)

I am glad to hear how to use both kinds of noodles, I'll be careful with the rice noodles, not to over cook them. 
I'm still assembling ingredients! AND waiting for my sprouts to sprout.


----------

